# 4k ist kein Vierfach Full HD!!??



## SpieleKing (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo leute, wie in der Überschrift steht geht es um 4k.
Man ließt ja immer das 4k 4 x Full HD sein soll, was ja nicht stimmt.
Es ist genau 2 x Full HD =  3.840 x 2.160 Pixeln.(für Fernsehr)
4k ist also fast genau nur 4 x HD
Also warum wird immer auch in Fachzeitschriften davon geredet?
Ja ich weiß Das kino Format hat sogar noch mehr Pixel  und ja ich weiß 1k heißt 1000 bildpunkte pro Bildzeile, aber das heißt ja das Full HD 2k ist!
Zudem wird auch oft davon geredet das 4k 8 Mio Pixel was 4x so viel ist wie Full HD was nicht stimmt, mein Full HD TV hat über 6mio Pixel!
2 mio hat ein HD TV, so steht es im Handbuch von meinem TV und auch in allen anderen die ich dieses jahr hatte!!!
Daher finde ich meine Frage echt gerechtfertig, weil für mich kommt es so rüber das es nur aus Marketing gründen falsch rüber gebacht wird.
Habe diese jahr auch ein Bericht gelesen, wo der Chef von Philips meinte das man Full HD für die Poli 3d Technik nur ereichen könnte wen das Panel 4k ist, da sich ja mit der Technik das Bild halbiert.
Zudem ist das nach meines Wissens auch der Grund warum im Kino die 4k Auflösung auch nur in verbindung mit 3D angeboten wird, da man nur so mit der Poli Technik Full HD macht.
4 x Full HD wäre nach der Rechnung 8k!!!

Was sagt ihr dazu?


PS: Bitte nur Antworten wen ihr es wirklich wisst, weil auf halbwissen Antworten hab ich kein bock!!!!


----------



## Kreon (21. Dezember 2012)

Höre ich zum ersten Mal. Hast du Quellen, wo das behauptet wird?


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2012)

ich versteh deine rechnung nicht. 
'full hd' = 1920*1080 = ~ 2 mp
4k = doppelte vertikale und doppelte horizontale auflösung = 8 mp = 4* 'full hd'
stimmt doch.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2012)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Hallo leute, wie in der Überschrift steht geht es um 4k.
> Man ließt ja immer das 4k 4 x Full HD sein soll, was ja nicht stimmt.
> Es ist genau 2 x Full HD = 3.840 x 2.160 Pixeln.(für Fernsehr)
> 4k ist also fast genau nur 4 x HD
> Also warum wird immer auch in Fachzeitschriften davon geredet?


 Weil es stimmt...? ^^

2x FullHD wäre zB 3840 x 1080, oder 1920 x 2160.

Aber wenn sowohl die Breite als auch die Höhe verdoppelt wird, dann verVIERfacht sich die Fläche bzw. die Pixelzahl. Bei Full HD sind es ca 2,1Mio Pixel, bei 4k sind es ca 8,3Mio, also das 4-fache.


Jetzt sieht man auch, wofür Mathe gut ist  Gut, dass Du keine Wohnungen vermietest - dann würde bei Dir nämlich eine Wohnung, die 38,40m mal 21,60m groß ist, nur doppelt so viel Miete kosten wie eine, die 19,20m mal 10,80m groß ist, obwohl es an sich die vierfache Fläche ist 


ps: wenn dein TV angeblich 6Mio Pixel hat, dann basiert das wohl auf der technischen Feinheit, dass ein Pixel wiederum aus 3 "Subpixeln" besteht (rot grün blau), aus denen das "Hauptpixel" dann seine Farbe bekommt. 2Mio Pixel mit je 3 Subpixeln sind dann halt 6Mio "Pixel", wobei das schon eine freche Marketingmasche wäre, wenn man DAMIT dann wirbt...


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich weis nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll


----------



## SpieleKing (22. Dezember 2012)

Ahja ok =D 
Aber wen man 2 x Full Hd zusammen rechnet ist doch genau 4k ode rhab ich jetzt selber ein Knick drinnen ? =D


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (22. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben einen Rechteck mit den seitenlangen 10 und 20 also wird der Flächeninhalt 10x20=200 sein verdoppeln wie nun die seitenlange also (10x2)x(20x2) dann bekommen wir raus 20x40=800. demnach vervierfacht sich der Flächeninhalt von einem Rechteck wenn man die Seiten verdoppelt. Das ganze kann man auch auf Pixel übertragen . Nimm mal einen Taschenrechner und rechne 4k durch FullHD die Lösung ist vier. (3840x2160)/(1920x1080)=4


----------



## chbdiablo (22. Dezember 2012)

2*2 =  4 = 2² = 4 

(2*2) * (2*2) = 2² * 2² = 2^4 = 16 = 4*4


----------



## SpieleKing (23. Dezember 2012)

Ok ok ok nun hab ich es vertanden=D 
Hatte nen knick in meiner Rechnung und naja und halt schlicht und einfach nur addiert.
Danke für die erklärung


----------

